# Need to beat my psychological IBS issue.



## desm0nd (Dec 3, 2008)

Hello, first of all I am Mike and I'm in my final year of school studying my GCSEs, a stressful year indeed. This is somewhat hampered by my worsening of what I believe to be IBS. I have not been diagnosed with it, as I do not really think I have it, but my mental state has caused me to believe it and that is what I am suffering from.I have slowly gone down the path of taking laxatives, then immodium, laxatives, then immodium. This route simply cannot continue for me. I am at the most depressing point in my life because of it. I'm lucky enough to be going to America in Easter, and I want this gone by the time Easter comes.So, each evening I take laxatives, then each morning (when my BMs occur) I end up having to take immodium because I am SO scared of having an attack of diarhoea in school. In the mornings I can do nothing at all to get rid of the thoughts of suddenly needing to go in school.I was fine before, but I let it get worse due to my obsessiveness. And now it's a new year and I am determined to beat my psychological worries. I can't take laxatives then immodium anymore...I'm hopefully going on some anti-depressants to help me out, but I'm also seriously considering Hypnotherapy (in form of a CD as I am not rich and cannot afford the person to person hypnotherapy) or maybe even some ways in which I can get IBS out of my head. I just need to stop thinking it, as it is ruling my life when I should be ruling it.You could probably say I've got OCD for going for a poo, it is that bad. So, any tips/advice or even what has worked of you in the psychological department will help.Thanks.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

hello Mike/desond and welcome to the forum - Many folks have found help with the very problems you express above by doing the hypnotherapy CD program - the IBS Audio Program 100 - (available in CDs or MP3 download formats). Take a peek at the links below my name and read the success stories of others who are very much like yourself - the program is from England but has been used by people in over 40 countries and the vast majority of folks have found it to be helpful in breaking the mind-gut connection that is so much a part of IBS. Just make sure that you do indeed have IBS by a medical professional to rule out other conditons which have similar symptoms. If you have any specific questions after reading the info here, please do let us know - All the best to you


----------

